# The Intensity of Tom Platz!



## Arnold (Nov 1, 2017)

*The Intensity of Tom Platz!*

https://youtu.be/CZfV_i6q3vs


----------



## Arnold (Nov 1, 2017)

https://youtu.be/NLa1GwWwIdU


----------



## brandfrys (Nov 21, 2017)

Wow! It's very motivational journey of Tom Platz he was my favorite one.


----------

